# Head lowered or raised in pleasure comp.?



## ReadyToRumble (Mar 31, 2009)

God, I learned this a while ago but it just sank out of my brain like quicksand : /

It's spring again and show season is approaching, and I mean FAST! So... ouch. 
In western pleasure, should the horse's head be lowered or raised? Hm...

Man do I feel... newbie-ish.
Blah.

Anyways, I was informed this morning that someone actually wanted me to ride their horse in a competition next weekend. Hence the reason I need info, PRONTO. The only details I got from my riding coach was that the mare was a 7 y/old registered Paint mare by the name of Doc's Keepin' Time. Everyone calls her Minute or Minnie. Sounds like fun, eh? Apparently she has some bad habits in the stable, though - cribbing and kicking at stall doors.
I'm going for a "test ride" tomorrow after school. Wish me luck!
*crosses fingers*


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Western Pleasure? 
The poll should be level with or near level with the withers.


----------



## Loosewolf (Oct 31, 2008)

For all the shows I've been involved in, I've always observed (as stated previously) a mostly level neck. 
However, I also witnessed the tendency to have lower head as opposed to higher head.
So, for the sake of the quick answer, and given if I had this problem, I'd go with keeping the head at or lower than level.

Best of luck to ya! -Lw


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forum. Are you sure of the horse's name? Docs Keepin Time is the name of the AQHA stallion (though he may be a gelding) that played in the movie Black Beauty and in The Horse Whisperer among others.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I know a TB named Go Man Go. He is not THE Go Man Go either


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Go Man Go was an Appendix Quarter Horse and a great racer. It's just odd to see the name of a famous horse used again - in in a different breed. Go Man Go is kind of an obvious name for a male race horse but Docs Keepin Time is very specific.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, I know who Go Man Go is. He is a fairly famous horse himself, and I was just pointing out that a there is another horse out there named Go Man Go. Just saying. Not meaning to hijack.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

LOL, we should let the thread get back on track!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

that's a paint mare so she could have that same name, spelling is probably different... but I was thinking the EXACT same thing Iride! LOL... I hate that breeds can have names like that, just as there was of course THE aqha horse Impressive, and there was an Appy stallion named Impressive.... no likey!

Anyway....head level with the poll i think is the latest rule...


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

There is also a QH Zippo Pine Bar and an APHA Zippo Pine Bar 
However, there is no record of a horse named Docs Keepin Time in the APHA registry.

Head should be down, with ears no more than 2 inches below the withers.


----------



## WesternPleasure1029 (Feb 2, 2009)

I agree with everyone else on this thread that the ears should be level with the withers but it's better to have it lower rather than higher. Hope this helps and if you have any other questions, please ask!


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

AQHA has recently come out with a video which focuses on showing in Western Pleasure. You can source it on their site. AQHA - AMERICAN QUARTER HORSE ASSOCIATION. Good luck.


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

OOOO video - too bad I can't stream...

Looking for the proxy...


----------

